# Peer Baba Made 300 Women Pregnant



## Respect4Respect01



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Respect4Respect01

sorry friends im not sure if i should post this or not but this is serious.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

this talk show host is a sexual predator himself maybe.....with evidence he could have contacted the police...no need for making noise and that too in Ramadan....therki type people from across the border and in dubai tune...not good to watch such or dicuss such issues in Ramadan...

coming to topic...women are equally responsible..they were not kids that they dident knew what is good or bad...
i think the figure of 300 is exagerated.....culd be 3 or 30....looks like a potential typo to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

yousaf goebbels said:


> this talk show host is a sexual predator himself maybe.....with evidence he could have contacted the police...no need for making noise and that too in Ramadan....therki type people from across the border and in dubai tune...not good to watch such or dicuss such issues in Ramadan...
> 
> coming to topic...women are equally responsible..they were not kids that they dident knew what is good or bad...
> i think the figure of 300 is exagerated.....culd be 3 or 30....looks like a potential typo to me


 
they have video of 27 incidents and the Peer himself claimed this is all he has done. But the media is reporting 300 for perhaps other reasons not mentioned in the video.

Anyway, even 27 is a large figure and this Peer must be punished to death

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle Axe

Nav said:


> all Modren Day Perri muridi is Scum


 

For God's sake! Saints are sages and deserve all our reverence, right from Data Sahab to any blessed soul today. Our education should not blind us to such outright stereotyping. And hell, that's not even stereotyping, the man was portraying to be a Peer, he never ever was!

Please, my sentiments have been hurt by this post. A relationship, between a saint and disciple is very sacred. Let's not hit that due to a shameless impostor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Thats one hell of a man..Must be given to a laboratory for scientific research...
Not every man can successfully make 300 women pregnant...


----------



## Safriz

Nav said:


> that's why i am against Peeri Muridi.. all Modren Day Perri muridi is Scum



You know nothing on this subject my friend..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nav

true said..but most of them r scum even there was a programme on Geo about scum peerz..


----------



## scrumpy

safriz said:


> Thats one hell of a man..Must be given to a laboratory for scientific research...
> Not every man can successfully make 300 women pregnant...


 
haha. I thought that this is going to be another thread of the miraculous power of this baba who blessed 300 childless couples with children. Only once I opened it did I realise he did it all by himself.


----------



## Battle Axe

Nav said:


> true said..but most of them r scum even there was a programme on Geo about scum peerz..


 

That's the context. Scum peers are all scums because they aint peers at all!


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Who else wants to be this piir(old man)/baabaa(father)?!!!


----------



## Last Hope

*Hang him from his balls. *


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Last Hope said:


> *Hang him from his balls. *


 
That would be a waste of valuable human resource. Wait till election year and make him president. Trust me, we won't be worse off!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

One word... Awesome.


----------



## Battle Axe

Liquid said:


> One word... Awesome.


 

How about Awful!


----------



## *Awan*

well stone both parties.
pir sahib and women and also beat neighbors with lit-ers.

this moron destroyed lives of many and moranic women bring shame to their parents and husbands and contaminated the blood line.

punishment should be death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Battle Axe said:


> How about Awful!


 
That distinction is new. In the etymological sense awesome and awful mean the same thing. Doffing my grammar pedant's hat...

Isn't it sort of cool that the guy lured so many women into it? How many could you? And considering those women did go spread eagle for him willingly makes his crime so much less atrocious.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Nomi965 said:


> ...
> this moron destroyed lives of many and moranic women bring shame to their parents and husbands and contaminated the blood line.
> punishment should be death



Shame doesn't wash with me, not does bloodline, since I consider Islam to contain the most perfect principles, and these two ideas don't figure in there AFAIK. wAa3.

Is it Nomi965's job to tell us what a punishment should be. OK then let me proclaim a punishment of letting him have another 300. Two people, two ideas!


----------



## JonAsad

Stupid females- they deserve to be mothers of bastard children- and probably will be punished for being a Zani-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## *Awan*

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Shame doesn't wash with me, not does bloodline, since I consider Islam to contain the most perfect principles, and these two ideas don't figure in there AFAIK. wAa3.
> 
> *Is it Nomi965's job to tell us what a punishment should be. OK then let me proclaim a punishment of letting him have another 300. Two people, two ideas*!


 what bullshit.
Islam is very clear in this regard,if a married women has intercourse willingly with a man (other then her husband) she should be punished with stoning.
if you have problem with me ask imam of your local mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

Where are the peeri muridi sufi appologists?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Islam is very clear in this regard,if a married women has intercourse willingly with a man (other then her husband) she should be punished with stoning.



Does the man get stoned if he cheats??


----------



## JonAsad

Liquid said:


> Does the man get stoned if he cheats??


 
in jirga system- the mans youngest daughter or sister is given to the oldest and near death baba who uses disposable teeths even as wani- its a mans world after all-


----------



## *Awan*

Liquid said:


> Does the man get stoned if he cheats??


 
why not?
he fell from sky?before writing do read other posts.

post no 18


> well stone *both* parties.
> *pir sahib* and women and also beat neighbors with lit-ers.
> 
> *this moron destroyed lives of many* and moranic women bring shame to their parents and husbands and contaminated the blood line.
> 
> punishment should be death


----------



## razgriz19

well on the side not, if this IS WHAT these women wanted then then i dont see the problem here...they got what they asked for!
dont get me wrong, u can make babies with only one method, and if ur going to a "baba" for kids then obviously either ur bieng stupid, or naive on purpose!
what the heck they were thinking??

but yeah, he should be punished!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

Nomi965 said:


> well stone both parties.
> pir sahib and women and also beat neighbors with lit-ers.
> 
> this moron destroyed lives of many and moranic women bring shame to their parents and husbands and contaminated the blood line.
> 
> *punishment should be death*


 
for women or for the baba only? or both?
if "baba" gets hanged, it wouldn't surprise me. however women were probably punished more than enough by their families and husbands so death sentence is NOT justifiable!


----------



## razgriz19

i found this, hope it helps...

*Concept of Adultery in Islam*

"Do not go near to adultery. Surely it is a shameful deed and evil, opening roads (to other evils)" (Quran 17:32).

"Say, 'Verily, my Lord has prohibited the shameful deeds, be it open or secret, sins and trespasses against the truth and reason"' ( Quran 7:33).

"Women impure are for men impure, and men impure are for women impure and women of purity are for men of purity, and men of purity are for women of purity." (Quran 24:26)

Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) has said in many places that adultery is one of the three major sins. However, the most interesting story is that of a young man who went to the Prophet. This man asked for permission to fornicate because he could not control himself. The Prophet dealt with him with reasoning and asked him if he would approve of someone else having illegal sex with his mother, sister, daughter, or wife. Each time the man said 'no'. Then the Prophet replied that the woman with whom you plan to have sex is also somebody's mother, sister, daughter, or wife. The man understood and repented. The Prophet prayed for his forgiveness.

Adultery is a crime not against one person but against the whole of society. It is a violation of a marital contract. 50% of all first time marriages in the USA result in divorce within two years and the main reason for divorce are the adultery of one of the partners. Adultery, which includes both pre-marital and extra marital sex, is an epidemic in this society. Nobody seems to listen to the Bible, which says frequently, "Thou shall not commit adultery." The Quranic approach is, "Do not approach adultery."

Does it mean that not only is illegal sex prohibited, but also anything that leads to illegal sex is also illegal? These things include: dating, free mixing of the sexes, provocative dress, nudity, obscenity, and pornography. The dress code both for men and women is to protect them from temptation and desires by on lookers who may lose self-control and fall into sin. "Say to the believing men that they should lower their gaze and guard their modesty; that will make for greater purity, and God is well acquainted with all they do. And say to the believing woman that they should lower their gaze, and guard their modesty."(Quran 24:30-3 1)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

*AND ABOUT STONING TO DEATH!*



Islam stands for sexual purity and considers all sexual intercourse outside the marital bond as sinful. Thus it makes no distinction between adultery and formication or discriminates between the two situations: both parties are unmarried or one of the parties or both are married.

The Quran is the ultimate source of the Shariah because Allah has guaranteed its integrity. The Quran prescribes flogging. It does not even mention the word 'stoning' or 'death by stoning' (Rajm). Verse 24-2 says: "The woman and the man guilty of adultery or fornication flog each of them".

So how has this pre-Islamic punishment crept into Islam? Muslim jurists think that the Quranic punishment in Verse 24(2), applies only to fornication and that in the case of adultery, the Sunnah of the Prophet prescribes stoning to death.

The most accepted collection of Hadith Sahih al Bukhari has 4 entries under 3829, 8804, 8805 and 8824 which refer to stoning by death. The case under 4829 involved Jews who were stoned to death in accordance with the Law of the Torah. 8805 says: "A married man from the tribe of Bani Aslam who had committed illegal sexual intercourse and bore witnesses four times against himself was ordered by the Prophet (s.a.s.) to be stoned to death". 8804 and 8824 overlap each other. And in both the narrator acknowledges his ignorance of whether the stoning to death was carried out before or after the revelation of Quranic Verse 24-2.

The Hadith is very clear but is silent on the question whether stoning to death was ordered by the Prophet before or after the revelation of the Verse 24-2.

It is well known that the Quran was revealed in stages over 23 years. Until revelation on a specific point was received by the Prophet, he followed the law of Moses or the Traditions of Abraham but once a revelation was received, there was no question of his substituting it by his own will or by the law of Moses. In any case, there is no record in Sahih al Bukhari or any other accepted compendium of the Traditions of the Holy Prophet of another Rajm (death by stoning) carried out under the command of the Prophet.



READ THE WHOLE ARTICLE HERE
Punishment of Adultery in Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

How did he lure 300 women into this..300 are pregnant. Who knows whats the total score ..?


----------



## JonAsad

jha said:


> How did he lure 300 women into this..300 are pregnant. Who knows whats the total score ..?


 
i think this should not come to you as a surprise- you have your own swamis and sai babas raping women-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike2011

WOW thats pretty high score..


----------



## F-16_Falcon

*This is bad but one lucky man! *





JonAsad said:


> i think this should not come to you as a surprise- you have your own swamis and sai babas raping women-


 
rapist!


----------



## Black Widow

Mike2011 said:


> WOW thats pretty high score..


 
Apart from Virendra shehwag, no one has hit 300+runs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Hang this Jali Pir and do a crack down on all these JAli peers or otherwise this kind of cases will keep on happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Battle Axe said:


> How about Awful!


 
All of you are only jealous of him 

Admit it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altaf Bhai

OK so he was able to make 300 ladies pregnent. WHat about other ladies who did not get pregnent. He must have crossed 1000 mark.


----------



## Zarvan

Altaf Bhai said:


> OK so he was able to make 300 ladies pregnent. WHat about other ladies who did not get pregnent. He must have crossed 1000 mark.


 
First control them in INDIA and BABA in India who are involved in all of these crimes


----------



## TOPGUN

Last Hope said:


> *Hang him from his balls. *


 
Thats if he has any left ... anyhow why is there talk about this kind of madness in this holy month for GOD's sake lets leave this subject alone for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

There are lots of scam in disguise of peer in Bangladesh too. And naive people make them hero, but actually they are criminal. 

How many peers are genuine you think?


----------



## Altaf Bhai

If I get chance I will make documentary on this Peer and I am thinking of acting myself for the lead role.

Titile would be "*Peer Pakinova : The pakistani Csanova*"


----------



## Areesh

Huh. F!lthy but talented.


----------



## Altaf Bhai

Zarvan said:


> Hang this Jali Pir and do a crack down on all these JAli peers or otherwise this kind of cases will keep on happening


 
How will you find out if a peer is Jali or not?


----------



## Zarvan

Altaf Bhai said:


> How will you find out if a peer is Jali or not?


 
when you will come to Pakistan you will know it they are working as the amil baba and say that they have powers because of which your husband will be in your control or you lover will not betray you BLA BLA BLA and women because the are emotional fall for this


----------



## Altaf Bhai

Zarvan said:


> when you will come to Pakistan you will know it they are working as the amil baba and say that they have powers because of which your husband will be in your control or you lover will not betray you BLA BLA BLA and women because the are emotional fall for this


 
Ok thats understood, but then by that all peers will be jali. If not then how to identify genuine peers?


----------



## Zarvan

Altaf Bhai said:


> Ok thats understood, but then by that all peers will be jali. If not then how to identify genuine peers?


 
Sir original Sufis don't make such claims and are also don't do this work they just preach Islam and tell people how to fight the evil inside them and how to fight the devil


----------



## Nav

Basicly Islamic concepts r very clear about every thing. If a married man commit zina , he should be stone to death ,same in case of the women, if women is pregnent then her punishment will be due until she give birth to her child.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arihant

He should be stored in such way, he could live for more than crores of years. Suppose if living being collapse due to some problem, we can have some one to produce in large.


----------



## friendly_troll96

I know a trick which works like a charm if someone wants to conceive a baby boy. In fact, its a baby gender selection technique which enables one to conceive the baby of their preferred sex. The important thing is one doesnt have to bring his wife to me lol. Its all about tricking Mother Nature. Once you know youll be like oh my gosh this is so easy why the fcuck I didnt think about it.
I always wonder why the Chinese/Indians havent discovered this trick so far despite them being super genius and all. This discovery would greatly help limit population growth.

Interested, eh?
Read kamasutra not just read, ponder!
or PM me
I havent made this technique public because a friend of mine who is a hardcore mullah wont allow me to do so as he thinks fooling Mother Nature is un-Islamic. Moreover, I kinda sorta want to skim some bucks off it but Im afraid of fatwahs.

*This is NOT a troll post*

E-BABA


----------



## Spring Onion

bwahahahahahahahhahahahah and here goes friendly troll whenever there is one such thread he comes out of his bunker

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

when will this peeri mureedi fake silsila and unislamic practice ends?


----------



## SpArK

friendly_troll96 said:


> I know a trick which works like a charm if someone wants to conceive a baby boy. In fact, it&#8217;s a baby gender selection technique which enables one to conceive the baby of their preferred sex. The important thing is one doesn&#8217;t have to bring his wife to me lol. It&#8217;s all about tricking Mother Nature. Once you know you&#8217;ll be like oh my gosh this is so easy why the fcuck I didn&#8217;t think about it.
> I always wonder why the Chinese/Indians haven&#8217;t discovered this trick so far despite them being super genius and all. This discovery would greatly help limit population growth.
> 
> Interested, eh?
> Read kamasutra&#8230; not just read, ponder!
> or PM me
> I haven&#8217;t made this technique public because a friend of mine who is a hardcore mullah won&#8217;t allow me to do so as he thinks fooling Mother Nature is un-Islamic. Moreover, I kinda sorta want to skim some bucks off it but I&#8217;m afraid of fatwahs.
> 
> *This is NOT a troll post*
> 
> E-BABA


 
Reading that is hell of a job.. why not say it here.


----------



## Ahmad

Nav said:


> that's why i am against Peeri Muridi.. all Modren Day Perri muridi is Scum


 
There is no point of this Muridi and Piri in any time, old or present, i dont know what they get from this Muridi thing?


----------



## friendly_troll96

Jana said:


> bwahahahahahahahhahahahah and here goes friendly troll whenever there is one such thread he comes out of his bunker


 
I'm not kidding. 


SpArK said:


> *Reading that is hell of a job.. why not say it here*.



can't tell for free... sorry!

E-BABA


----------



## SpArK

friendly_troll96 said:


> I'm not kidding.
> 
> 
> can't tell for free... sorry!
> 
> E-BABA


 
OK.. then PM me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

SpArK said:


> OK.. then PM me...



PM me your FB ID n we'll talk there 
i can't PM because i've low post count...


----------



## SpArK

friendly_troll96 said:


> PM me your FB ID n we'll talk there
> i can't PM because i've low post count...


 
I was just kidding.... im happy with whatever god gives ..


----------



## Imran Khan

baba must stole my tablets or he has a friend which sale these tablets .lolz


----------



## friendly_troll96

SpArK said:


> I was just kidding.... im happy with whatever god gives ..


 
even i was kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Imran Khan said:


> baba must stole my tablets or he has a friend which sale these tablets .lolz


 
And how many centuries for you Sir.... Baba got a triple century...

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Imran Khan

spark baba or friendly troll tum logoon ne apni dukandari chalo ker li yahaan per 300 ka case chal raha hai .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

SpArK said:


> And how many centuries for you Sir.... Baba got a triple century...


 
i bought them for 10 years plan sir he stole my three years plan sir its not my mistake .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

300 women  He must be having lot of Viagras  may be secret contract with the Viagra company to promote their medicine in Pakistan by making 300 women pregnant ,Good endorsement strategy


----------



## friendly_troll96

Contact me within 24hrs and save upto 50%!
Premium members get another 25% off bonus!


----------



## xTra

Imran Khan said:


> i bought them for 10 years plan sir he stole my three years plan sir its not my mistake .


 
Imran Baba aap mahan ho.


----------



## Imran Khan

xTra said:


> Imran Baba aap mahan ho.


hum kahaan mahan hai mahan to wo hai jis ne ye karnama kiya hai ager is baat ka gold medal hota to zaroor milta.now you can understand secret of population growth of pakistan a man with 300 lolz


----------



## Imran Khan

Mani2020 said:


> 300 women  He must be having lot of Viagras  may be secret contract with the Viagra company to promote their medicine in Pakistan by making 300 women pregnant ,Good endorsement strategy


 
his orignal plan was 1000 but now he feel pain in back bone and feel meekness so he stop it lolz .

blue the great tablet made by man ever


----------



## Mani2020

Imran Khan said:


> his orignal plan was 1000 but now he feel pain in back bone and feel meekness so he stop it lolz .
> 
> blue the great tablet made by man ever


 

jitni apki age hogaye ha ab tau viagra ne bhi asar nahi karna haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nav

Jana said:


> when will this peeri mureedi fake silsila and unislamic practice ends?


 
Never...until we follow Islam at its Real which forbid us from peer muridi. Whatever u need just ask it straight frm Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manas

A social service and hardwork for _needy_ women . I don't feel sad for their foolish husbands and in laws who harassed these women and force them to seek the help of this Sufi Baba.

Ahh,How did they know it was 300 ??

Did all these women come forward and complain they were tricked by this sufi Baba ??


----------



## Nav

SpArK said:


> And how many centuries for you Sir.... Baba got a triple century...


 
Brian Lara ka record khatry me tha bach gaya.


----------



## Mani2020

Manas said:


> A social service and hardwork for _needy_ women . I don't feel sad for their foolish husbands and in laws who harassed these women and force them to seek the help of this Sufi Baba.
> 
> Ahh,How did they know it was 300 ??
> 
> Did all these women come forward and complain they were tricked by this sufi Baba ??


 
He wasn't a sufi baba rather a sarak chap peer we have here in our part of the world , people like him have spoiled the image of real sufis as well , he needs to be hanged till death

Or the police should give him Viagra atleast 3 times a day without providing him a women and tieing his hands ,it will be a great punishment for him


----------



## Imran Khan

Mani2020 said:


> jitni apki age hogaye ha ab tau viagra ne bhi asar nahi karna haha


 
buri baat per last time tak sab theek tha main 63 years ka hoon ?


----------



## Nav

Manas said:


> A social service and hardwork for _needy_ women . I don't feel sad for their foolish husbands and in laws who harassed these women and force them to seek the help of this Sufi Baba.
> 
> Ahh,How did they know it was 300 ??
> 
> Did all these women come forward and complain they were tricked by this sufi Baba ??


 
for Real its look like fake news to me...but mind set like this exist through out sub -continent...if some one is not having baby or if some one is under effect frm jinat then baba comes in between and take advantage of people own foolness


----------



## Manas

Mani2020 said:


> He wasn't a sufi baba rather a sarak chap peer we have here in our part of the world , people like him have spoiled the image of real sufis as well , he needs to be hanged till death
> 
> Or the police should give him Viagra atleast 3 times a day without providing him a women and tieing his hands ,it will be a great punishment for him


 
I think the women came to him voluntarily and sex was consensual though done under religious grab to sire male child.


----------



## RAZA SAHI

why is it, that so many of you are showing him appreciation for this hienious crime, he was a ****** SOB, that's it nothing more than that. there are plenty of these types, would you appreciate if someone like him is found out in your neibhourhood. eventhough i don't think it's morally right to have someone's sins publicised in public, but this issue is concerned with the society at large, i hope this issue is publicised as much as possible so that those naiive & weak individuals of character have a second thought about their beliefs & will not end up in this situation & society will have a deeper look into issues which lead to this sort of madness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

The religion of graves and shrines !

It corrupts people and politics alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AHMED85

safriz said:


> You know nothing on this subject my friend..


 
Agency Structure Integration


----------



## DarK-LorD

I think he must have told the women that if they sleep with him they & their families will be blessed.


----------



## INDIAISM

Don't mind Guys 
*''Ye Peer Baba hai ya Rangeen Baba hai''*

I think he deserves a Capital punishment..for his misdeeds....


----------



## Executioner

This nothing as the only illiterate people get trap into this due their old and hypocrite beliefs. They never think what happen if Male and Female birth ratio is not balance, really just think once if there are 90 male born and 10 female born then what 80 males do, interesting isn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Nomi965 said:


> what bullshit.
> Islam is very clear in this regard,if a married women has intercourse willingly with a man (other then her husband) she should be punished with stoning.
> if you have problem with me ask imam of your local mosque.



This is what incomplete, half-baked knowledge leads to. AFAIK there is no punishment for a munkar (privacte crime), only for a fuHshaa (public crime, or private crime made public through the offender's testimony).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## *Awan*

BelligerentPacifist said:


> This is what incomplete, half-baked knowledge leads to. AFAIK there is no punishment for a munkar (privacte crime), only for a fuHshaa (public crime, or private crime made public through the offender's testimony).


 
hahaha.
see the videos once again.
they have 27 video(privacy ends here) proof and peer sahib also said that he stopped this thing from last ramzan in other words he is saying that yes i did these acts but now i am away from these things.

by the way your approach is complete wrong.when there are witnesses then offender accept his crime or not he will be punished.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

^That's not a decision for the likes of me and you ignorants to make about video evidence. Let me drop you some aides to argument: 1. A video could not be a person, 2. A video could be a monotonically-increasing evidence and hence stronger than two witnesses, 3. Circumstantial evidence is not a classical tool in shar3ii dealings, in fact it is rejected. So, instead of making binary-fieing statements with impunity like that, leave it to the scholars.


----------



## Wadera

BelligerentPacifist said:


> That would be a waste of valuable human resource. Wait till election year and make him president. Trust me, we won't be worse off!


 
or ask him to lead MQM .. .we won't be worse off ... for sure


----------



## *Awan*

BelligerentPacifist said:


> ^That's not a decision for the likes of me and you ignorants to make about video evidence. Let me drop you some aides to argument: 1. A video could not be a person, 2. A video could be a monotonically-increasing evidence and hence stronger than two witnesses, 3. Circumstantial evidence is not a classical tool in shar3ii dealings, in fact it is rejected. So, instead of making binary-fieing statements with impunity like that, leave it to the scholars.


 
there is no significance in arguing with you.but last try
in videos some one said that 4 womens came forward.
many womens are pregnant,facility of DNA test is also available.
if the DNA test result will be +ve again he deserve to be punished.(in this case there was no need of witnesses and videos,DNA test alone will be more then enough to prove him guilty)


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

^Law has been around longer than these technologies, and some views of it reject even the use of these technologies since it breaks the tradition of human evidence and what not.


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

where r the 27 movies that the peer recorded,, pleas syhare those for ibrath,,if they r notr shown the iincident will die its death,,if they r kept in circulation the issue will be alive and spread awareness,,


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

no_koadsheding_plz said:


> where r the 27 movies that the peer recorded,, pleas syhare those for ibrath,,if they r notr shown the iincident will die its death,,if they r kept in circulation the issue will be alive and spread awareness,,


 
kyaa khuub bahhana justuju kar nakaalaa hai aap ne un videos ko dekhne ka!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kugga

Zaki FX said:


> they have video of 27 incidents and the Peer himself claimed this is all he has done. But the media is reporting 300 for perhaps other reasons not mentioned in the video.
> 
> Anyway, even 27 is a large figure and this Peer must be punished to death


 
and what about those 27 women what should be their punishment ??


----------



## kugga

no_koadsheding_plz said:


> where r the 27 movies that the peer recorded,, pleas syhare those for ibrath,,if they r notr shown the iincident will die its death,,if they r kept in circulation the issue will be alive and spread awareness,,


 


BelligerentPacifist said:


> kyaa khuub bahhana justuju kar nakaalaa hai aap ne un videos ko dekhne ka!


 
 O yaar this is what we call TRUE PAKISANI.....


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

lolz,,kider sa baat kider la gaya,,
anyhow,,love the coment,, 
wish the peer gets what he deserves


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

An interesting chap.

Dipping his wick all over!


----------



## friendly_troll96

Executioner said:


> really just think once if there are 90 male born and 10 female born then what 80 males do, interesting isn't.


 
fap fap fap


----------



## Burger Boy

Nomi965 said:


> well stone both parties.
> pir sahib and women and also beat neighbors with lit-ers.
> 
> this moron destroyed lives of many and moranic women bring shame to their parents and husbands and contaminated the blood line.
> 
> punishment should be death


 

It is absurd that you blame the victims in this event.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

d1rty Minded said:


> It is absurd that you blame the victims in this event.


 
they are involved in this too so they should be punished, but the truth is that illiteracy is the cause of this kind of incidents. we have to declare education as emergency.


----------



## Patriot

One Lucky Peer.


----------



## Bharat Ratna

so are all peers like this or you have some original ones i grew up reading about sufi saints with miracles lal shahbaz qalandar turned into a falcon to save his friend baba farid ganj shakar and well i came across these people from http://www.salkeen.org/ well they looked very original..ok im really interested in this phenomena so are some people associated with sufi orders here or have they come across any miracles as such ive travelled over the world trying to find such people where can i find original ones and has anyone found such a person please share your experiences ....


----------



## Patriot

Bharat Ratna said:


> so are all peers like this or you have some original ones i grew up reading about sufi saints with miracles lal shahbaz qalandar turned into a falcon to save his friend baba farid ganj shakar and well i came across these people from http://www.salkeen.org/ well they looked very original..ok im really interested in this phenomena so are some people associated with sufi orders here or have they come across any miracles as such ive travelled over the world trying to find such people where can i find original ones and has anyone found such a person please share your experiences ....


 Don't know about others but Baba farid ganj shakar was great great peer.Great Person.


----------



## Rocky rock

WELL AFTER WATCHIN ALL THIS I JUST HAVE NO WORD'S FOR THIS BASTARD N DON'T KNOW HOW MANY OTHER F***IN PEER'S ARE THERE.... BUT I'LL JUST SAY 1 THING JAB TAK IS KISAM KI CHEZEIN KHATAM NHE HONGI ISTRHA KI JAHALAT KHTM NAHI HO GE TAB TAK TARAKI KO BHOL JAYEN!....


----------



## Bharat Ratna

Salkeen`s Site Naqshbandia Awasia - Tasawwuf
well they look very original what you say about them....

Category:Sufi orders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
well im writing a research thesis on sufism and need more information about various orders around the world and can someonee can help me out..


----------



## Imran Khan

Patriot said:


> One Lucky Peer.


 
lets start this job can we?


----------



## khurasaan1

Bharat Ratna said:


> so are all peers like this or you have some original ones i grew up reading about sufi saints with miracles lal shahbaz qalandar turned into a falcon to save his friend baba farid ganj shakar and well i came across these people from http://www.salkeen.org/ well they looked very original..ok im really interested in this phenomena so are some people associated with sufi orders here or have they come across any miracles as such ive travelled over the world trying to find such people where can i find original ones and has anyone found such a person please share your experiences ....


 
Yes! U can find so many pplz of Sufi orderzin Pakistan.....and realli they do have Kiramat too.....


----------



## khurasaan1

Rocky rock said:


> WELL AFTER WATCHIN ALL THIS I JUST HAVE NO WORD'S FOR THIS BASTARD N DON'T KNOW HOW MANY OTHER F***IN PEER'S ARE THERE.... BUT I'LL JUST SAY 1 THING JAB TAK IS KISAM KI CHEZEIN KHATAM NHE HONGI ISTRHA KI JAHALAT KHTM NAHI HO GE TAB TAK TARAKI KO BHOL JAYEN!....


 
Yes! u can do Tarakki by being secular and follow west and leave the rest.....its so easy.....


----------



## khurasaan1

Patriot said:


> Don't know about others but Baba farid ganj shakar was great great peer.Great Person.


 
Yes! indeed he is a great Walli Ullah and God loving AASHIQ,,,,,,,,Alhamdolillah!
there are many pplz from his spiritual orders....in Silsilaa Chistiyyah...........coming from him.......and his students......


----------



## Thorough Pro

I think exposing such fauds would help people, who believe in these fake PEER's to realize how great a risk they pose not only to their honour but IMAN as well.

I honestly believe this PEERI FAQEERI should be totally bannedby law, and any one found practicing such things should be executed.

These PEERS should be tried for dishonouring Qholy verses.




yousaf goebbels said:


> this talk show host is a sexual predator himself maybe.....with evidence he could have contacted the police...no need for making noise and that too in Ramadan....therki type people from across the border and in dubai tune...not good to watch such or dicuss such issues in Ramadan...
> 
> coming to topic...women are equally responsible..they were not kids that they dident knew what is good or bad...
> i think the figure of 300 is exagerated.....culd be 3 or 30....looks like a potential typo to me


----------



## iPhone

there's been many news like this as of late. there was even a drama recently on ARY called Bhar De Jholi. They use many methods to lure common folks. Promise of children and esp. boys is their mantra. Once the client is lured, they can be rendered unconcious and these babas do their deed. Quiet disgusting. Though women aren't to be be blamed alone for this. Many times the 
husband forces the wife to go if she can't bear children or isn't having a boy.


----------



## pak-marine

No suprise here , travel in train from khi - pindi , where ever you will see a wall there is nothing except the adverts of amils / pirs and their idiots all the way. Its over 2000 kms so imagine how lucrative this business , you dont see this kind of advertising , for any one else! People are very simple and honest when nothing can help it they just get carried away in their desperation and knock on these doors. GOP should put a complete BAN on these activities , dont allow such businesses to operate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

